# Arowana



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

There has always been a rumor that Arowana can live together but in groups. But when it comes to higher end asian arowanas it is difficult to obtain a large enough tank (and room space) and money to get groups (4-5) arowanas. 

What I am basically trying to say is is it possible to have TWO rtg arowana in one tank? They will be bought together at the same size from the same person at the same tank (if that makes any help). I will NOT feed live food, only pellets and frozen worms (on a good day some beef heart and shrimps). 

The tank will be upgraded as time progresses (current tank is 120 gallon) to maybe a 180-220. But you can only imagine the size needed for a group. 

To conclude: Is it possible to have two rtg arowana?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have never had Arowana's, however from what I have read, the answer is "Maybe". Some fish will get along, while others will not. If they turn out not to like each other, you will need to have a sizable back up tank near at hand. It might prove to be a very expensive experiment.

Lee


----------



## mikey1 (Nov 23, 2012)

a 180 would be the absolute minimum size tank for two arrowannas, i wouldn't suggest any more or any other fish in there either,

i have never had asians but i have kept two large jardinis in a 180, make sure they are well fed, but even then there are no guarantees,

sometimes it can just depend on the individual fishes themselves, they are just like humans, they all have different personalities


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I have had RTG, Super Reds and Banjar greens and I was never able to keep any of those together. My Super Red slipped through a divider one day and my RTG just went crazy at it. I know they are different types. Result? A loss of 50% of it's value due to scarred scales. It even killed my pleco. Bottom line is some Arowanas are simply aggressive by nature.

You really don't want to take the chance as well because they are damn pricy and it's really based on whether one may be aggressive or not. One scar can ruin it all. I don't know how else to test their behavior with each other best.


----------

